# Any point in trying to upgrade a Gaggia Cubika



## Whizzbang (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi all,

need a a bit of advice. Bought a Cubika (knew I should have kept the Paros) and was wondering if it is worthwhile to do anyword on the Cubika or just bite the bullet and go for something more capable for the family.

BEEN USING Nespresso for convenience of late but not getting my fix of interaction in the process


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a whole to be done to a cubika, bite the bullet!


----------



## Whizzbang (Sep 29, 2015)

Any recommendations in a good used machine. Pre 2009 Gaggia Classic looks like a good option for the price.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

yep

just bought a 2010 Classic from a member here - brilliant

get some posts under yer belt - then access the Sales

i tried eBay............


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Classic's are good, most on here have probably owned one at some point


----------



## Whizzbang (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks all, food for thought. Might stick the Cubika on the bay and have a scout about.


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

I had a Cubika for a bit. It died within a year. Had to bit the bullet and got a Classic. Just sold it on here. But the difference between it and the Cubika was huge. Although I am now very spoilt with my new toy!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It would be a good time to sell the cubika with Christmas approaching.

I had one which died after a 3 weeks. I was recommended a Classic by this forum and I've not looked back since.


----------

